# 2006-07 power rankings, ORL second to last?!



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/powerRankings

Fox says the only team worse than us are the Knicks. Is this some type of joke?


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Now I'm a huge Warriors fan, but there's NO WAY I'm going to believe (especially without any further roster moves) that next season the Warriors are better than the Magic.

And some of these other teams. Atlanta? Charlotte? Portland? I mean the Blazers got a few good young players adn Charlotte got Morrison. Atlanta? Wow....they got Speedy Claxton.

These rankings are a joke. I wouldn't put any value on foxsports stuff--they seem to push the most sports-related b.s. on the web.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

In my opinion people are going overboard with their Redick concerns, which seems to be the main reason as to why the ranking is so low. In my opinion it's too early to write Redick off due to his back injury until we atleast see him play with it. If the injury causes him to miss a serious amount of NBA games, than fine, but as of right now he's only missing the summer league and the USA training camp. Stevenson was a loss defensively, but lets not act as if he was was a premier defensive player. He had his good moments, but re-signing for the price tag he desired would have been foolish.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

You know I'd reply to this thread, but JNice told me to stop bringing logic into this forum


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Ha, ha! Take that!


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

It's almost better to have low expectations and surprise everyone.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> You know I'd reply to this thread, but JNice told me to stop bringing logic into this forum



You can go ahead ...

that list is terrible ... no way Orlando is 2nd to last. No way, unless they are predicting major injuries to multiple players.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

I say we all spam their email box with hate mail.


----------



## goodseats (Jul 19, 2005)

now im pretty sure you are all missing the main reason they ranked portland ahead of us here. if you forgot, they now have raef lafrentz AND they resinged joel pryzbilla. i mean it would obviously be wrong for an orlando fan to think we could beat that.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

goodseats said:


> now im pretty sure you are all missing the main reason they ranked portland ahead of us here. if you forgot, they now have raef lafrentz AND they resinged joel pryzbilla. i mean it would obviously be wrong for an orlando fan to think we could beat that.



And Atlanta added Speedy Claxton and Shelden Williams ... obviously they are much better now as well.


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

You guys will be better than last year now that you have Jameer to run the point for a full season instead of Francis. A retarded blind monkey with syphilis could make a better power ranking.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JNice said:


> And Atlanta added Speedy Claxton and Shelden Williams ... obviously they are much better now as well.


Definitely. Shelden Williams has been on a tear in SL lately. Absolutely dominating.

I don't agree with everyone that says we're a definite playoff team, but I can't say we're 2nd last. I'd say we're top 20 or so at least. Of course, the Magic have a tendency of surprises. Usually resulting in terrible seasons. If we do poorly, lets keep it consistantly poor, no nice spurts at the end of the season so management feels we don't need to shake it up again. Plus, Oden would be a nice bonus.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

* Oden would be a nice bonus.*

He beat me to it.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i still think washington and milwaukie will get hit by injuries and fall. and there's always the clip.. oh wait nvm.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Whatever happens, Magic aren't the 2nd to the worst team in the NBA, hell no. They're making the playoffs this year baby.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Preseason rankings don't mean much, but this is a disgrace. I guess this is based on if just about every Magic starter gets hurt? How pathetic.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Oden would be a bonus.... True, but doesn't Detroit have your first rounder in 2007?

 

I want the Magic to take Thaddeus Young, I think he'd be a great fit next to Howard, Darko, JJ and Nelson.

N yeah, those rankings are BS (the stuff, not the poster).


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

different_13 said:


> Oden would be a bonus.... True, but doesn't Detroit have your first rounder in 2007?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top 5 protected for '07. No way Oden falls out of the top 5.

I'm glad someone agrees that Thad Young would look great in a Magic jersey. He'll be a good player in any jersey, but I'd rather have him here.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

K, top 5 protected, but I don't think the Magic will get a top 5 pick without luck.

I think Young would be a great fit. Currently I don't like commenting about Durant, until he puts on at least 20 lbs. Noone 6'10 should weigh less than 200 (but then he is just 5 months younger than me)

I say the Magic (in the future) need a slasher at the 3. Nelson and Redick are good enough to be the outside threats, I don't think the 3 needs to be a great outside shooter. Decent, so the D must respect his driving. But not Turkoglu levels (I think he'd be an excellent 6th man in 2 years time, when's his contract up?)

Heh.. just tried to use NBAdraft.net's trade checker thing, to see if the Magic had any other future picks.. n they haven't listed this trade (Detroit and Orlando both hold their own 1st rounders for the next 4 years in their list)

http://www.nbadraft.net/trades.asp 

Anyway, some other possibilities for 2007:

Jeff Green, Georgetown Junior.
Not a great shooter, average athlete (by the sound of things), good passer.

Julian Wright, Kansas Sophomore.
Athletic, 7'1 wingspan, good ballhandler, currently relies a lot on athleticism (so i'd expect him to be quite raw compared to some sophomores atm)

Marcus Williams, Arizona Sophomore (more a combi guard than a 3, but he is 6'7, could always play with Nelson, and Redick being the 6th man if his troubles aren't exaggerated)
Excellent shooter, long, athletic, lacks consistancy (can lose concentration)

Corey Brewer, Florida Junior
Excellent defender, athletic, long, not great offensive skills yet. (I see him as a good option if Redick and Darko develop well - Howard, Darko, JJ and Nelson should be enough offence, and every team needs a strong perimeter defender ((especially with JJ out there..))

n heh, i'd say it'd be huge if Oden dropped past the first pick. (and I'd feel sorry for every NBA GM if he doesn't declare next year)


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

different_13 said:


> K, top 5 protected, but I don't think the Magic will get a top 5 pick without luck.
> 
> I think Young would be a great fit. Currently I don't like commenting about Durant, until he puts on at least 20 lbs. Noone 6'10 should weigh less than 200 (but then he is just 5 months younger than me)
> 
> ...


All of those players are great posibilities, but in reality all of them would be gone in the first round. The Magic have a top 5 protected pick, meaning if we get a pick in the top 5 we don't have to give it to Detroit; however, if we get a pick from 6-30 it belongs to Detroit. I will say though that I would love to see Marcus Williams or Thadeus Young in an Orlando uniform, but in reality they wouldn't be available unless we make a trade for another first round pick.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

I understood, just speculating. And of course, they MIGHT not declare (though quite a few of the best options will either be freshman sensations or juniors).

Anyone think Grant Hill's expiring contract might fetch a first in 2007?


----------

